# My tiger hybrid? shrimp, new pictures



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Lastly I have seen some of this shrimps carrying eggs...



















Seeing more closely between moss there are a lot of mini bee shrimps...










Greets from Spain


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice pics...is this a hybrid between tiger and bee?


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

What is the PH in the water?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice pictures, Xema!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

It looks very much like it could be a tiger/bee hybrid, but I'm always very hesitant about IDs. We mostly go by colors and I think that is such a very poor way of IDing.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

What camera are you using?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

JerseyScape said:


> What is the PH in the water?


Around 6,5, and I am keeping a low eC, on 400 microS.



milalic said:


> What camera are you using?


I am using my old Nikon Coolpix 5400; 200 ISO; 1/60; 2,8; white balance, Fluorescent; Macro Mode. Bright and Contrast balance retouched with Photo Shop.

Thanks for the comments to everyone.

Greets from Spain


----------

